# Jules Then and Now - His Story (Image Heavy)



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Jules is my baby boy. He'll always be my baby boy! He's now a year and three months, but he might never have made it past three weeks. He was found at three weeks old by a coworker and friend of mine. He was in a closed up box, next to a dumpster where my coworker used to work. Thank goodness she's into TNR and rescuing of cats, because she heard him crying and went to save him. She brought him in to see me at work shortly after...and it was love at first sight.  I remember holding him close and loving him, even when he was so young. It was as if he knew how much he needed me and I needed him.

And now, he's a wonderful member of my family. I officially took him in at three months old. He's named after Jules Winnfield, Samuel L. Jackson's character from Pulp Fiction. These are his pictures...

My baby boy at about three/four weeks old. His eyes were still blue then! <3 Sorry about the blurriness...my phone doesn't always take the best pics.


My baby boy at about a month and some weeks...I can't take credit for these pics...my coworker and friend took them.




At about three months old, and finally home with me!



Jules at five to eight months old, and cuddling with my girls.




...and finally Jules today! My handsome baby boy! <3


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a handsome boy! Love the baby pictures.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww Bri, what a great story and such a handsome boy!
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

So happy that you found each other. What's with people leaving kittens closed up in boxes places!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

He is so lovely!!! What a great story


----------



## meggie (Mar 13, 2014)

Love the pictures. What a nice story!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

What a great story! Love all the photos!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks all for the lovely comments on my handsome baby boy.  Another story: He's quite possibly the sweetest sleeping companion I've ever had (even better than Samantha, but don't tell her that! Haha!). He tells me it's time to go to bed by poking me with a paw. Then he follows me in to cuddle in bed, and he snuggles right underneath my chin, and lays his head either on my shoulder or right on my face (adorable!). He purrs himself to sleep.  I can't believe someone abandoned such a wonderful cat.

As for cats being abandoned in boxes, I'd tell you Alice's story, but you'd be really angry...it wasn't pretty...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Time Bandit said:


> As for cats being abandoned in boxes, I'd tell you Alice's story, but you'd be really angry...it wasn't pretty...


 I think I remember that one. Wasn't her previous owner going to move and you offered to take her...and when you got there the "person" had Alice inside a closed moving box?


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Yup...you remembered quite correctly... Worst part was that they allowed her to degrade to the state she was in...terrible URI, a belly full of worms, and dehydrated and malnourished so bad her bones stuck out. Took three months to get her fully healed.

You have quite the incredible memory!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Jules comes to work with me almost every day. Customers get a kick out of him, and he loves hanging out, meeting customers, and having fun! Here are some pictures from today!

Not the clearest pic, but I love it. We got a shipment of a new catnip product and Jules jumped in the box and started rolling around and licking the loose catnip off the bottom of the box, lol!


Then it was time for a snooze with my manager's foster pup. Jules is so good with every animal he meets, and always tries making friends first. 


Finally after a long day of entertaining customers...he continued to entertain them by going to sleep on the take out bags I was trying to re-stock, right on the counter, lol! Love him!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Jules is gorgeous - I love the color of his eyes! I'm so glad you and your coworker rescued him. He sounds like an absolute doll.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks spirite! He really is a wonderful little cat. I'm so thankful to have him in my life.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

The story of Jules and his photos are great. So happy your coworker found him and what an amazing addition to your family.
I read his story and the outline on Alice and they just make me so angry that a "person/s" can treat another living creature this way. It makes me wonder what goes through their head. I do believe Karma will find a way to get back even if it takes a long time


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Time Bandit said:


> Yup...you remembered quite correctly... Worst part was that they allowed her to degrade to the state she was in...terrible URI, a belly full of worms, and dehydrated and malnourished so bad her bones stuck out. Took three months to get her fully healed.


There is a special place in **** for people like them. I fully believe in karma and I wish I could be there when they get theirs. 



> You have quite the incredible memory!


That's not a story that's easy to forget. I was absolutely horrified when you told Alice's story. Made me want to go find them and put them inside of a moving box... :cussing:cussing


----------



## yo0123yo (Apr 2, 2013)

Love the baby pics!! I love love love cats and how adorable they are when they are kittens! So amazing.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks all for all the lovely comments on my special baby boy!

Jenny and my5kitties - I also believe in karma. Each one of my kitties has been through something terrible...from Jules being abandoned and left for dead at 3 weeks young, to Alice's horrible story, to Samantha being front declawed then abandoned then found pregnant and all the bad that came during and after... I wish these so called 'owners' would have to go through what my babies have...maybe then they would think twice before abusing these beautiful animals. I truly wish I could be there when they do.

On a positive note, Jules has so many fans at work. He does get the occasional discrimination for being a black cat (which ticks me off to no end...), but the people that come in JUST to see him...man, that just makes my day! Today he saw one of his favorite fans, and jumped up on the counter to give her a big kiss. He got cuddles and neck scratchies (his favorite!) in return. He was so happy! It makes me so happy to see him so loved. Breaks my heart to know someone left him for dead. I'm so glad he's a part of my family! <3


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

yep looks like my munchkin girls at that young age...  he has grown to be a pretty boy!


----------

